# The January/February issue of Dairy Goat Journal



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

If anyone got it, it had a great article on training a goat to pull a cart, and they build their own 2 wheeled carts. Looks pretty easy from the photos.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh good to know! Wonder if it can be viewed on line. Yes I found it on-line and printed out the article. Good article but she makes it sound so easy! I know that it will be alot of work once I get at it.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I took a look at it and thought that most of her information was great (loved that she pointed out that hitching to the cart should be the last step in the process..) 

Just wanted to note that the harness pictured leaves much to be desired in my opinion and is inappropriate for pulling a cart especially a two wheeled one. I may be that she doesn't actually pull with this harness.. .I don't know... just wanted to say in case any one was planning on pulling with something like it.
Also she seems to say that she turns goats loose with the cart. Now I will do that sometimes... but only in a wide open field while I"m standing within 2-3 feet of them and because I know they aren't going to take off into the wild blue yonder. This is because I made the mistake of letting Pipping loose with the cart once and he went up on a curb, flipped the cart and got all tangled up. It was a miracle that the didn't hurt himself and wasn't permanently terrified. Even in a round pen I would be worried that they would go too near the fence, catch the cart on it and freak. I have had my goats catch the cart on things in the past and their response isn't always rational. I definitely wouldn't release a goat attached to a cart until they were very far along in the training process.... 
just my $.02 
M.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Those are definitely all good points Natural goats. I guess I didn't look at the harness good enough, I was looking at the cart and reading the article. When I trained mine I made sure they were leashed trained good first and then I pulled a cart myself a couple of times. When I was sure that she didn't care about it I hooked her up. Now I have not taken it as far to work with her on a riding cart. Someday I would like to. I do like the idea of giving wethers a job to keep them from being butchered.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow that harness is completely useless, and the cart is very poorly balanced.


----------

